

Run your own GitHub Pages - dhcole1
http://developmentseed.org/blog/2013/05/01/introducing-jekyll-hook/

======
dr_win
good job

FYI: I did something similar... Sinatra+Resque+shell_scripts

<https://github.com/binaryage/hookgun>

